# Algae and H202



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Got a question for you knowledgeable people out there. I'm going to be sending some java moss out to a few people, but it's got a bit of algae, inclduing what looks like BBA mixed in with it. I've read about people using H202 to kill BBA so my question:
If I take the java moss I'll be sending and place it in a container of some sort (gladware?), fill it with water, can I add a small amount of H202 to the water to kill off any algae that's present? Any reccomendations on how much or how I should do this?
Ideally, I'd do this tonight and ship the stuff out tomorrow.

As for my main tank, is it safe to dose the entire tank with a small amount of H202 to help with algae till I get the nutrient situation fixed?


----------



## discus (Jul 20, 2004)

*H202*

Hi Thaerin

I found the following link very useful.

http://www.gpodio.com/h2o2.asp

Not sure about keeping plants in the H202 for an extended period of time though.

Good luck
Discus


----------



## jcolletteiii (Jan 30, 2005)

I have used H2O2 in my battles with algae of various types with some success. I have found a few plants with sensitivity to this chemical. Watch out if doing spot treatments around Potamogeton, or Hemianthus, as the H2O2 will destroy leaves in both of these.

I have used up to 1.5 ounces in my 29G tank, but usually only spot treat with less than 1 ounce on localized areas. I have not had success with H2O2 as a water bourne algaecide, although I am considering an experiment involving a 7 day course of H2O2 combined with Flourish Excel's glutaraldehyde. Maybe the two combined can do a job that neither alone seems capable of.

I have no moss in my tank, so I can't speak to it's sensitivities.

-joe


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

In my experiences with using H2O2, it was somewhat effective at spot treating for bba but never really killed all of it. When I discontinued use, the bba came back. Hard to kill the spores when you cant see them.


----------

